
Ask HN: Do you've access to customers data in the company where you work? - xstartup
I&#x27;ve heard most companies do not trust their developers with the customers&#x27; data. I am wondering if this is the standard practice or what?
======
TomMarius
Yes, it is standard, having access would also be illegal in the EU.

